# Flower box



## steve bellinger (Dec 14, 2020)

I haven’t done any turning in a couple years with the exception of a couple pens about 1 1/2 year ago. So you nave to over look my rusty nest. Not lol. Don’t know why I decided to turn this, just needed to get out in the shop.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 8 | Creative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 14, 2020)

Very very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 14, 2020)

Very nice. What are your woods Steve?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Dec 14, 2020)

JR Parks said:


> Very nice. What are your woods Steve?


It’s just holly one reason I dyed it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 14, 2020)

That’s awesome!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 14, 2020)

Excellent work Steve, you still have the touch!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 14, 2020)

Man


steve bellinger said:


> I haven’t done any turning in a couple years with the exception of a couple pens about 1 1/2 year ago. So you nave to over look my rusty nest. Not lol. Don’t know why I decided to turn this, just needed to get out in the shop.
> 
> View attachment 198078
> 
> View attachment 198079


I wish I could be that rusty and just throw something like this together

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 6


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 14, 2020)

That's beautiful. I'm trying to figure out how you did the curved ends on the petals. Do you turn a curved lip 360 degrees around the flower bud and then cut away the part you don't want?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 14, 2020)

Cool idea, design and craftsmanship. Glad you posted it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 14, 2020)

You haven't lost the touch Steve, good to see you get back at it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 14, 2020)

Wow! Hard to understand how you put this together! Looks fantastic! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Dec 14, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> That's beautiful. I'm trying to figure out how you did the curved ends on the petals. Do you turn a curved lip 360 degrees around the flower bud and then cut away the part you don't want?


Yea man that’s what I did. Then just cut away what ya don’t want.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 14, 2020)

Fantastic work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 14, 2020)

Excellent - having just watched an online demo by Cindy Drozhda, I've been thinking about boxes with finials lately. Might have to stea *borrow *some of your concept for it ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 14, 2020)

This would make a great demo piece. Nicely done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Dec 14, 2020)

duncsuss said:


> Excellent - having just watched an online demo by Cindy Drozhda, I've been thinking about boxes with finials lately. Might have to stea *borrow *some of your concept for it ...


Be my guest man as Cindy is one of the first ones I stea aaaa borrowed from. Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 14, 2020)

Very cool Steve. Good to see the rust scrubbed off nicely.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## stephen45710 (Dec 15, 2020)

That is really cool  !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 15, 2020)

Excellent piece. I enjoyed looking at it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 15, 2020)

very nice piece

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Dec 15, 2020)

Your "rusty" work is way better than my best work! :) Beautiful piece!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Dec 16, 2020)

Barb said:


> Your "rusty" work is way better than my best work! :) Beautiful piece!


Barb thanks but I found that funny as you do top quality stuff and I’m just a old worn out beat up hack carpenter.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 16, 2020)

I was thinking...with so many places legalizing marijuana, you could turn little boxes like that and sell them in the marijuana shops. People could store their weed in them and bring it out when their friends came over. Classier than a ziplok baggy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Barb (Dec 16, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> I was thinking...with so many places legalizing marijuana, you could turn little boxes like that and sell them in the marijuana shops. People could store their weed in them and bring it out when their friends came over. Classier than a ziplok baggy.


They would probably sell like hotcakes too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 16, 2020)

Especially if you could make it look like a bud or the five point leaf.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

